# What should my theme be?



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well my next haunted house will be another 5 years away so I have a LOT of time to prepare for it, and I plan to make it amazing. This past year was the first time that I learned how to make props, corpse skeletons etc. and considering what I got done this year, I can't even imagine what I can accomplish in five. Anyway I'm stuck on what the theme should be because it seems like every time I watch a haunted house video, all I can think about is doing that theme. I was thinking about doing pirates, zombies, and now A Nightmare on Elm Street! The thing is, I have so many different props and costumes ranging from tombstones, to body parts, satan, a skeleton pirate creature reacher.... What should I do with all of it??? 

I think pirates would be an awesome theme but it might get old by then and its not that scary. NoES would be cool because everyone knows of the movies but its also very bloody and gory and I don't know if everyone finds that scary. Same thing goes for the zombie theme... or I could just stick with the old haunted mansion/house theme that just incorporates ghosts, a few skeletons and some monster guys jumping out here and there. What do you think? Do most people prefer gore in haunted houses or not, what should my theme be????


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Personally, I think that it is a combination of things. Gore, the startle affect, and even the incorporation of more than "one" theme...don't get carried away trying to get everything to fit...But you have to ask yourself, "Of the Tot's that I had come by this year, what seemed to work the best and what was viewed as not so scary?" Practice, not perfection, is what I generally look at when it comes to my props. Generations of people will also determine what I go for...my generation grew up with Michael Myers, Freddie Kreuger, and Jason Voorhees, all very good characters to use for the scare/startle affect, but not to most of the younger kids that came around this year. They were more in tune with Jigsaw and the latest remake of Texas Chainsaw Massacre.
BTW, why do you say 5 years, you've got to have at least one good scare a year ?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it because of going to college? You could always do the scare of cafeteria food!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree with michael myers. A combination is the way to go, given that you have so long to prepare. 5 years is a long time. Just keep a pace and don't get discouraged at how long you have to wait, and you should have something amazing when the time comes.


----------

